# Problem mit ungewollt zugewiesenem RAID

## kraileth

Hallo, miteinander!

Nach einiger Abstinenz habe ich mir mal wieder ein Wochenende zum Basteln freigenommen und wollte auf einem älteren Rechner ein Gentoo-System aufsetzen und dies auf ein Niveau bringen, mit dem sich täglich arbeiten ließe. So weit ist es leider nicht wirklich gekommen...

Mein Problem kurz und knackig: Der Rechner hat zwei Platten, die ursprünglich zu einem RAID-Array verbunden worden waren. Den Unsinn habe ich im BIOS abgeschaltet und den Rechner dann auch mit zwei separaten Platten betreiben können. Die Gentoo Live-CD macht leider ungewollt einen Soft-RAID aus den beiden Platten, obwohl sie jeweils eigene Partitionen enthalten!

Vor einer Weile hatte ich schon mal angefangen, auf den Rechner Gentoo zu installieren. Nach ewiger Suche im Netz hatte ich eine Möglichkeit gefunden, das Array aufzulösen und so wieder auf gewohnte Weise auf meine Platten zugreifen zu können. Leider fehlte mir, als ich so weit war, die Zeit und ich brach mein Experiment ab. Jetzt wollte ich es wiederaufnehmen und kann einfach die Anleitung nicht mehr finden. Nach einem ganzen Wochenende Bildschirm- und Tastaturumgestecke (habe leider nur noch einen funktionierenden Monitor), bin ich jetzt gewillt, vorerst aufzugeben und um Hilfe zu bitten.

Genauere Situation: Wenn ich

```
fdisk /dev/sda
```

oder

```
fdisk /dev/sdb
```

aufrufe, bekomme ich völlig korrekt angezeigt, daß drei primäre Partition bestehen, bzw. eine. Die erste war die Boot-Partition eines Linux-Systems und soll wieder diese Funktion bekommen. Die zweite ist eine Swap- und die dritte Root-Partition. Auf der zweiten Platte ist der gesamte Platz für /home angedacht.

Die Partitionen enthalten jeweils bereits das Dateisystem, das ich auf ihnen haben will und sollten daher ja theoretisch einfach mountbar sein. Leider sind sie das nicht. Wenn ich mir den Inhalt von /dev/sd* anzeigen lasse, gibt es zwar sda und sdb, aber kein sda1, sda2, usw. Dafür existieren allerdings ominöse sdc bis sdf, von denen ich nicht recht weiß, was ich davon halten soll, aber von der Anzahl her für möglich halte, daß sie irgendwie mit meinen Partitionen zusammenhängen...

Dafür finde ich unter /dev allerdings auch md126 und md127, sowie md126p1, md126p2 und md126p3.

Besagte Anleitung, die ich leider, leider nicht mehr finde, beschrieb ganz gut, wie mittels mdadm der Raidverbund abgeschaltet und aufgelöst wird. In meinen ganzen letzten Suchen habe ich nur noch Anleitungen gefunden, wie man tatsächlich bestehende Arrays auseinander nimmt - das ist ja hier nicht der Fall. Ich werde mich jedenfalls hüten, irgendwas an den Superblocks zu machen, wie es beschrieben wird - denn die Daten auf der /home-Partition würde ich nicht ganz ungerne behalten. Theoretisch wäre ein Verlust nicht tragisch - aber das hieße, über 100 GB wieder von externer Platte aufspielen zu müssen, was ich gerne vermeiden würde.

Diesen falschen RAID-Array zu beenden und auseinanderzunehmen habe ich mittels mdadm durchaus wieder hinbekommen. Nur: davon tauchten meine sda1, sda2, usw. nicht wieder auf.

Was muß ich tun, um diesen von der Gentoo Live-CD ungewollt zugewiesenen RAID-Array loszuwerden und in gewohnter Manier meine Partitionen mounten zu können?

Für jeden Hinweis wäre ich dankbar.

----------

## firefly

eventuell hilft es die beiden platten einmal komplett mit nullen zu überschreiben. Es kann gut sein, das im MBR oder sonst wo auf der Platte noch informationen über ein Raid setup gespeichert sind.

----------

## kraileth

Hallo, firefly!

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort! Das, was Du vorschlägst, wäre wirklich die absolute "ultima ratio", da ich, wie geschrieben, zumindest die Daten der zweiten Platte nicht gerne verlieren würde. Wobei ich nicht mal sicher bin, ob das wirklich helfen würde.

Aber eigentlich müßte es auch anders gehen. Denn wie oben geschrieben, hatte ich auf dem Rechner ja schon mal ein Gentoo-System erfolgreich laufen. Hatte dabei nur mittels mdadm irgendwie die falsche RAID-configuration aufgelöst und konnte dann mit der Live-CD ganz normal installieren. Nachdem Kernel, Bootloader & Co installiert waren, lief das System auch wie erwartet ohne CD und es zeigte sich kein falscher RAID-Verbund.

Hatte damals nur wegen des langen Suchens nach dieser Möglichkeit nicht mehr die Zeit, das System zu vollenden und habe inzwischen die erste Platte für einen Test mit einem anderen Linux benutzt. Jetzt würde ich allerdings doch gerne mein Gentoo-System bauen, weil ich vom Prinzip dieser Distribution am meisten überzeugt bin. Nur: Ich kriege das leider gerade mit der Live-CD nicht hin und wenn man im Netz nach dem Problem fahndet, findet man gefühlte hunderttausend Seiten, die erklären, wie man einen RAID aufbaut und vielleicht wieder beendet - aber das ist ja leider gerade nicht das, was ich habe. Bei mir ist ja effektiv kein RAID vorhanden, sondern die Installations-CD spinnt sich einen zusammen.  :Wink: 

Achso: Ich hatte auch schon versucht, mittels Bootparametern die RAID-Funktionalität überhaupt auszuschalten. Hatte aber auch damit keinerlei Erfolg.

----------

## firefly

 *kraileth wrote:*   

> Bei mir ist ja effektiv kein RAID vorhanden, sondern die Installations-CD spinnt sich einen zusammen. 

 

Ich glaub kaum das die live-cd das was zusammenspinnt. Ich denke eher das irgendwo auf einen der Platten oder eventuell sogar noch im "Bios" des "fakeraid" controllers informationen über das alte raid gespeichert sind.

Und wegen dem "Auflösen" eventuell hilft dir das hier weiter:

http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/417133

http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/731115

Ach ja wie ist der typ der Partitionen? denn laut dem 2. link werden software raid partitionen anhand des Partitionstyps ermittelt

----------

## py-ro

```
man mdadm

/zero-superblock
```

Vorher die Arrays natürlich stoppen.

 :Very Happy: 

Py

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm, sind eventuell die Partition IDs auf

fd  Linux raid auto

gesetzt?

Schau doch mal mit einem "fdisk -l" (ist ein kleines L)

----------

## kraileth

Mal vorweg: Ich bin gerade ganz glücklich über die Hilfe, die mir hier zuteil wird. Als ich zuerst ankündigte, daß mir die Idee hinter Gentoo gefalle, waren die Kommentare darauf meist negativ - nicht selten mit einer Begründung wie "das kannst du machen, wenn du alles selbst draufhast." Es hieß, die Community sei mies und man werde oft alleingelassen. Ich weiß nun nicht, ob das früher so war, aber im Moment habe ich nicht gerade den Eindruck (wenngleich es mir auch schon passiert ist, daß Antworten auf eine Frage eher an Spott grenzten als daß sie hilfreich waren). Vielen Dank daher an Euch!   :Smile: 

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Ich glaub kaum das die live-cd das was zusammenspinnt. Ich denke eher das irgendwo auf einen der Platten oder eventuell sogar noch im "Bios" des "fakeraid" controllers informationen über das alte raid gespeichert sind.

 

Das kann ich natürlich nicht ausschließen. Überhaupt hat mir diese Kiste in der Vergangenheit schon einiges an Kopfzerbrechen bereitet. Bevor er sie ausmusterte, gehörte sie meinem Bruder, den ich versucht hatte, von den Vorteilen von Linux zu überzeugen. Mehr als einen Dual-Boot ließ es sich wegen Spielen nicht einreden. Ich habe tatsächlich wochenlang versucht, auf dem Rechner einen Dual-Boot einzurichten - vergebens. Habe in zahlreichen Linux-Foren wertvolle Tips bekommen, aber letztlich hat es nie geklappt... Na ja, jetzt steht die Kiste bei mir und ich brauche Windoof nicht. Soll in der Hauptsache ein Rechner werden, der immer läuft und rechenintensive Aufgaben über Tage hinweg erledigen kann. Eventuell also wirklich am besten: Nochmal komplett plattmachen? Mal sehen.

 *Quote:*   

> Und wegen dem "Auflösen" eventuell hilft dir das hier weiter:
> 
> http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/417133
> 
> http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/731115

 

Aus den Whirlpool-Foren hatte ich einige Seiten zu meinem Problem gefunden, ja. Aber danke dafür - wenn ich mich entscheide, auf die noch vorhandenen Daten zu verzichten, gehe ich den Weg mal konsequent bis zum Ende.

 *Quote:*   

> Ach ja wie ist der typ der Partitionen? denn laut dem 2. link werden software raid partitionen anhand des Partitionstyps ermittelt

 

Die Partitionen sind alle gewöhnliche Typ 83 Linux-Partitionen bis auf die SWAP, die natürlich 82er ist. Die Dateisysteme: sda1:ext2, sda2:SWAP, sda3:ext3 und sdb1 habe ich, meine ich, sogar als ext4 formatiert.

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> man mdadm
> 
> ...

 

Wenn ich nicht umhinkomme, werde ich das wohl mal tun müssen. Danke!

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hmm, sind eventuell die Partition IDs auf
> 
> fd  Linux raid auto
> 
> gesetzt?
> ...

 

Hallo, Josef.95!

Konnte leider nichts dergleichen finden. Hier die komplette Ausgabe von "fdisk -l":

```
Disk /dev/sda: 250.0 GB, 250000000000 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30394 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 822589 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00000001

   Device   Boot         Start           End        Blocks     Id    System

/dev/sda1                    1            31        248976     83    Linux

/dev/sda2                   32           275       1959930     82    Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3                  276         30394    241930867+     83    Linux

Disk /dev/sdb: 250.0 GB, 250000000000 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30394 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 822589 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00085e70

   Device   Boot         Start           End        Blocks     Id    System

/dev/sdb1                    1         30394    244139773+     83    Linux

Disk /dev/md126: 500.0 GB, 499994591232 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60787 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 1605 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Sector size (minimum/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 131072 bytes / 262144 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00000001

      Device   Boot         Start           End        Blocks     Id    System

/dev/md126p1                    1            31        248976     83    Linux

Partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary.

/dev/md126p2                   32           275       1959930     82    Linux swap / Solaris

Partition 2 does not start on physical sector boundary.

/dev/md126p3                  276         30394    241930867+     83    Linux

Partition 3 does not start on physical sector boundary.

```

----------

## Max Steel

 *kraileth wrote:*   

> Mal vorweg: Ich bin gerade ganz glücklich über die Hilfe, die mir hier zuteil wird. Als ich zuerst ankündigte, daß mir die Idee hinter Gentoo gefalle, waren die Kommentare darauf meist negativ - nicht selten mit einer Begründung wie "das kannst du machen, wenn du alles selbst draufhast." Es hieß, die Community sei mies und man werde oft alleingelassen. Ich weiß nun nicht, ob das früher so war, aber im Moment habe ich nicht gerade den Eindruck (wenngleich es mir auch schon passiert ist, daß Antworten auf eine Frage eher an Spott grenzten als daß sie hilfreich waren). Vielen Dank daher an Euch!   

 

Frag deine "Informanten" doch mal ob die mit Community gentoo-forum.de oder gentoo.org meinen. Ich kenne das Nachbarforum zwar nicht, aber hier (foruns.gentoo.org) bist du beim Offiziellen.

Antworten werden hier im Normalfall in einem ordentlichen Tonfall und einem konstruktiven Lösungsvorschlag gehalten.

(Es gibt bestimmt Sonderfälle an Fragende... aber die werden auch erstmal auf die Lösung hingdrückt, bis zu einem gewissen Punkt, aber dann sind wir schon bei den Windows-liebhaber (? oder wie man die nennen mag) die meinen das alles doch viel einfacher gehen müsse und sich Morgen wieder Windows installiern.

----------

